# what color fiber do you like to use best?



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Just wondering what everybody's favorite color fiber is for 3D.I really like green but.sometimes the green is hard to see against some targets so I may try a different color


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

I have to agree with you on green being hard to see sometimes, but I'm probably not going to change it.


----------



## Hardtimes (Mar 22, 2008)

Blue with the light kit.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Blue


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

Green for hunting, Red for 3-D.


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

Blue with LP light.


----------



## HOYTFFZY11 (Feb 8, 2011)

Green fits my liking.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

Blue


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

Blue is the majority choice at ASA or IBO events


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Hmmm Blue really ii guess I should have added that to the poll


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

blue


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

blue for me


----------



## noXcuses (Jan 19, 2010)

Blue 19 with a light kit


----------



## midstatearchery (Mar 1, 2011)

Blue mostly for 3d. With my Specialty light kit I can change the color at will.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

I alternate my pins with Green and Blue.


----------



## eli (Apr 18, 2004)

blue...


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

.010 or .019? and where to get it


----------



## babyhoose (Jun 29, 2008)

I used to shoot green and thought I really liked it, until I tried the blue with the light kit. Hands down, it is the best color pin. I use it with indoor spots, field archery, and 3-D indoors and outside. I have NEVER had any trouble seeing my pin.


----------



## babyhoose (Jun 29, 2008)

I would use .010. I have .019 and wished I had the smaller pin.


----------



## elitej (Mar 8, 2009)

Blue with lp light kit


----------



## UniversalFrost (Jan 13, 2009)

i prefer green,but a close second is a blue bright fiber i got off scottie (he sells it here in the classifieds). on my g5 xr green shows up the best with the light , but on my Montana Black Gold Flash Point HD all the colors are super bright, but again green shows up best on targets (i am a bit red/green color blind so they are just different shades of grey)


----------



## Elk-coholic (Feb 15, 2009)

Blue


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

lancaster has the blue fiber its cheap 3.50/ft or something close to that. The LP light is a challenge if lancaster has them order one because LP is very hard to get ahold of.


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

What? No Blue in the poll? I want use any other color, it's the easiest to see (for me) in low light. 
Add the fiber optic LP light kit and that's a hard combo to beat.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

3-D Quest said:


> What? No Blue in the poll? I want use any other color, it's the easiest to see (for me) in low light.
> Add the fiber optic LP light kit and that's a hard combo to beat.


Sorry lol I guess I'm ordering some blue for one pin I already have some yellow so I guess ill use that for now


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

Good luck with that, you'll be pleased.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Just ordered some from fiber optic products inc


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

I like blue. I would have to say red is my least favorite.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

3-D Quest said:


> What? No Blue in the poll? I want use any other color, it's the easiest to see (for me) in low light.
> Add the fiber optic LP light kit and that's a hard combo to beat.


I agree with you. I do love the blue and the LP light!


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

Blue


----------



## Jay-J (Apr 20, 2005)

RickT said:


> Blue with LP light.


This!


----------



## gryfox00 (Jun 11, 2007)

I have to agree with the Blue and a LP light !!


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

Really like the blue lp light setup..on my 3d open class setup....on my hunting setup..have green and yellow...that works great for me..


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Are most of you guys shooting a scope or pins? I see a lot of reference to different light kits. I looked them up, and this looks like they are more geared toward scopes?

Green is fairly good for me, but I don't like my red or yellow pins very much, and I don't want all one color.


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

I like the blue in my CR scope. When I used to use pins, I used green, yellow, green, yellow. Red disappears to easily for me.

But now it's ALL blue. Even gonna try to hunt with it next year.


----------



## awade (Oct 10, 2009)

looks like blue is the best choice and i also use blue with the lp kit love it wont change now


----------



## shamus275 (Oct 10, 2010)

Another vote for blue w/ LP light.


----------



## hunt4food2 (Jan 8, 2008)

I go with green and yellow, I hate red. Tried the blue years ago without a light and it needs it.


----------



## Andy Maupin (Mar 25, 2012)

I shoot the Trophy Ridge Micro Hitman 7 .010 pins, best sight i've ever used. Smaller pins allow for more precise shot. Got mine at amazon dot com


----------



## southgaboy (Jan 28, 2007)

Hardtimes said:


> Blue with the light kit.


x-2


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

I prefer green pins for both 3D and hunting.

I have trouble seeing the red and yellow in some lighting conditions.


----------



## Wazz13 (Oct 4, 2009)

Blue with the LP Kit


----------



## CDURFEY (May 16, 2009)

Yep....blue


----------



## mdierker (Jun 30, 2008)

I love this! I had to wrap it myself but it works great


----------



## bandit69 (Mar 20, 2008)

Blue with the LP light


----------

